# PS-2 in Multiplex (Natural)



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

How bout a look at a PS-2 in the Birch Multiplex unstained all natural with it's four coats of Spar Varnish almost ready to ship out. Just waiting on the delivery of some Theraband material.




























Thanks for lookin'!!!!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice contrasts in that natural finish!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> Nice contrasts in that natural finish!


Skit,
I was pleasantly surprised at how it turned out!!!







It's the fist (natural) that's been ordered in the multiplex. 
So far I'm liking this material. It does have a few quirks to get used to when working it.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Nice contrasts in that natural finish!


Skit,
I was pleasantly surprised at how it turned out!!!







It's the fist (natural) that's been ordered in the multiplex. 
So far I'm liking this material. It does have a few quirks to get used to when working it. 
[/quote]
Those 'quirks' of the differing wood lams are what will make each slingshot unique.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the look of the new multiplex, They look just as good as they did in solid wood.

Classic slingshots

Martin.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Good stuff !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok I got to say it, *That's a nice looking slingshot*...Great job as always Pallan, if I ever get things together I might just have to buy me one....does this count as eating my words???


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I have always thought of "plywood" as a second rate wood to use for slingshots, but after trading with Baumstaam for a few shooters I began to see how dead wrong I have been. His multiplex slingshots quickly became a regular guest in my slingshot bag. This new one from Pallan is really nice looking, not to mention the design is pretty cool as well. It is very different from a solid hardwood slingshot and has a different kind of look, that if finished well, looks stout, strong and tournament ready. It sure is more demanding of proper attention to grain when sanding for a smooth finish and is harder on blades when cutting, probably because of the glue. I'm glad to have a new material to work with now, but I will still make solid wood slingshots for me once in a while, along with bent steel ones too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking frame Perry! Love all the different colored layers. Gotta love Spar Poly. I've been using it for years. Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how it turned out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think, in this case actual beauty is not came out from wood rather it is from *"Brilliant Craftsmanship"* - Another masterpiece from A+ factory


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

eshot thank you very much!!!! You made my day!!!


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty said:


> I have always thought of "plywood" as a second rate wood to use for slingshots, but after trading with Baumstaam for a few shooters I began to see how dead wrong I have been. His multiplex slingshots quickly became a regular guest in my slingshot bag. This new one from Pallan is really nice looking, not to mention the design is pretty cool as well. It is very different from a solid hardwood slingshot and has a different kind of look, that if finished well, looks stout, strong and tournament ready. It sure is more demanding of proper attention to grain when sanding for a smooth finish and is harder on blades when cutting, probably because of the glue. I'm glad to have a new material to work with now, but I will still make solid wood slingshots for me once in a while, along with bent steel ones too.


SMITTY dont stop making the Bent Steel they shoot very well.I dont know which one i shoot better.im much better then i though.BENT STEEL ROCKS.THAT ALL I SAY NOW.
BENT STEEL ROCKS


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry ... I enjoy shooting twisted metal slingshots too. Hey that is a cool name ! I'm gonna call mine "Smitty Twisted Metal Slingshots", I think it has a nice "ring" to it (when "hit").







I think they are just too smooth shooting to quit playing with.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

smitty said:


> Don't worry ... I enjoy shooting twisted metal slingshots too. Hey that is a cool name ! I'm gonna call mine "Smitty Twisted Metal Slingshots", I think it has a nice "ring" to it (when "hit").
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Twisted Smitty's metal slingshot sounds better


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Don't worry ... I enjoy shooting twisted metal slingshots too. Hey that is a cool name ! I'm gonna call mine "Smitty Twisted Metal Slingshots", I think it has a nice "ring" to it (when "hit").
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know *Twisted Smitty's* metal slingshot sounds better








[/quote]


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It just may be that everyone who plays with slingshots wood or steel is a bit "twisted"!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Perry,
I don't know how this post got by me, but, from the title, I thought I was gonna learn about a natural fork made from a "multi-plex" tree.









... Nice slingshot, though. Very nice, like all your work.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's exactly what it is!!! Multiplex is very rare and only grows deep in the forest near Xanadu. I got exclusive logging rights just for my catties. If you count the layers you can tell how old it was when harvested.









Thanks DH!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pallan did your exhaust fan break again


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehehe I'll check it Harper!!! Maybe that's been my problem all along.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I need one of these! Expect an order soon, I've a feral pigeon job to do and I'm going to use catties on the first couple of visits until they wise up and the gun needs to come out!


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantastic as usual Perry!

RIDE


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

yeeharr said:


> I need one of these! Expect an order soon, I've a feral pigeon job to do and I'm going to use catties on the first couple of visits until they wise up and the gun needs to come out!


Great friend! Anytime you're ready I'll get on it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

RIDE said:


> Fantastic as usual Perry!
> 
> RIDE


Thanks RIDE!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I like that medicine you're taking Perry! Xanadu?







Flatband


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

hey Perry,i just got my PS-2 yesterday shot the bands off it ,great little shooter.thanks for a great product!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

keeco said:


> hey Perry,i just got my PS-2 yesterday shot the bands off it ,great little shooter.thanks for a great product!


Wonderful!!! I'm glad you liked it. Enjoy!!!


----------

